# Snake Whisperer Enclosure Auction



## Administrator (Apr 8, 2009)

As a special introductory offer from our newest sponsor, Snake_Whisperer, we will be auctioning off this brand new enclosure.

*Details:*


900 wide x 600 tall x 600 deep white HMR melamine enclosure.
Ceramic lamp holder with front mounted switch and 2.2m lead.
200w x 100t vent.
2 x 5mm sliding glass doors on PVC track. Full surround.

The enclosure can either be picked up from the south side of Brisbane, or shipment can be arranged at your own expense.





Please bid in this thread and EXCLUDE any postage costs. The highest bidder at 11:59pm on Wednesday the 22nd of April will win the item. Bidding starts at $100.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Apr 8, 2009)

Is there a picture?


----------



## Administrator (Apr 8, 2009)

There should be 2 pictures attached to that post.


----------



## snake_boy (Apr 8, 2009)

pics??


----------



## australia09 (Apr 8, 2009)

no pictures?


----------



## raxor (Apr 8, 2009)

..looks like two pictures of a white melamine enclosure to me


----------



## australia09 (Apr 8, 2009)

must of fixed it. i bid 100.05


----------



## FAY (Apr 8, 2009)

$105.00


----------



## mark83 (Apr 9, 2009)

$106.00


----------



## Schlumpe (Apr 9, 2009)

$110.00


----------



## Sturdy (Apr 9, 2009)

$110.01


----------



## SCam (Apr 9, 2009)

$111.


----------



## Kouran (Apr 9, 2009)

$130


----------



## SCam (Apr 9, 2009)

$135.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Apr 9, 2009)

$143.57


----------



## Slateman (Apr 9, 2009)

I asked Hobbo to give us Idea of his transport costs.
This enclosure is well done and normal price is something like $280
*APS is offering to the winner also free subscription as bonus.*


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 9, 2009)

$150


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 9, 2009)

what the go if you pick it up?


----------



## Administrator (Apr 9, 2009)

If you pickup, shipping is the cost of your time only


----------



## australia09 (Apr 10, 2009)

$151


----------



## SCam (Apr 10, 2009)

$155


----------



## horsenz (Apr 10, 2009)

$160


----------



## dansocks (Apr 10, 2009)

$165


----------



## osirhc3 (Apr 10, 2009)

$170


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 11, 2009)

freight for this enclosure from Bisbane to Sydney will be $100 if met at pick up points


----------



## Slateman (Apr 11, 2009)

Just to confirm, this enclosure is 900x600x600, brand new, professionally made. 
Thanks.


----------



## Bazil (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey there, $150


----------



## Bazil (Apr 11, 2009)

200


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Apr 12, 2009)

$205


----------



## Slateman (Apr 12, 2009)

that could end up to be pandora's box


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Apr 12, 2009)

Slateman said:


> that could end up to be pandora's box


 


:lol::lol::lol:....good one Slate, I like that


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 17, 2009)

Geez, auction is going great guys! Yeh, pick up is from Brisbane. Hobbo, If the winner is happy to pay shipping, I can meet you to make the exchange. Cheers, Aaron.


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 17, 2009)

210


----------



## Bazil (Apr 22, 2009)

215


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 23, 2009)

Congrats Baz! As soon as I hear from the mods, I'll call you and and arrange the drop off. I'm happy to deliver as you live so close by! Cheers mate and congrats again!

Aaron


----------



## Bazil (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks, sounds good. Will be in contact soon as i have paid.

Thanks
Baz


----------



## Slateman (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulation Bazil, and thank you to all for bidding.
I sent you instruction by PM.


----------



## Bazil (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi there, money went in 10 min. ago. mobile no. is 0416975838.
Many thanks
Basil


----------



## Bazil (Apr 24, 2009)

Just recieved the enclosure today, and it is great, very well built. Well worth the money spent. Cant wait to set it up.

A big thanks to Aaron at snake whisperer. Great enclosure

Baz


----------



## Slateman (Apr 24, 2009)

well done bazil
You just paid for Aron's Sponsorship on APS.
I am sure that he will be good sponsor with great reputation.
_(We have bad experiance with enclosure builder here in past.)_


----------



## kyron (May 23, 2009)

150.00


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (May 23, 2009)

Think its over mate.


----------

